# Crikey! 3 years!



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2009)

Didn't wanna highjack Terry's thread. But, just noticed that I'd been here 3 bl**dy years on the 21st this month!  
Never ever regret that I joined this forum, have made a lot good of friends here, people that I'm d*mn proud to call friend...
Very much doubt that I've passed any visdom on, but on the other hand, I've picked a h*ll lot more of it here, thanks!
Being off for the rest of the week, I know....lazy git, wasn't planning to, but, I feel the need to go to the pub to celibrate in a grand style, to bad that you can't join in! 

So, if you should feel a burning sensation in your throat, it's just the whisky OR vodka being used to toast you all, to your good health!

Hope that's alright with you Mr. C?  

You're all the best guys and girls!

Slainte'!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Jan It'll be 2 years for me in December, can you believe it? 

Well I feel the same way, never had any regret of this forum either!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2009)

So it is buddy!  Well done for hanging in there!


----------



## imalko (Aug 26, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Didn't wanna highjack Terry's thread. But, just noticed that I'd been here 3 bl**dy years on the 21st this month!
> ....
> You're all the best guys and girls!



(Is this the month for anniversaries or what? Oh, well...)
In the name of all other fellow members I thank you Jan. Your not bad yourself.
In my short time here I can only say that this place just wouldn't be same without you. So, here's to you, mate...


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 26, 2009)

He's ok. He comes from Sodertalje. 


Happy anniversary Jan!


*Raises bottle of Tyskie in salute*


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Great times Lucky! Damn glad to have met you! Being a gear head myself, I miss the old 13 jalopy siggy you used to have.


----------



## trackend (Aug 26, 2009)

congrats you old wrinklies


----------



## Marcel (Aug 26, 2009)

Lucky, you're just a 3 weeks older than I am, I mean on the Forum of course. Started 19th September 2006. Congrat, can't believe I "wasted" so much time here


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 26, 2009)

3 years and 13,500 useless posts and smiley faces! hahahahaahaha

Just kidding Jan. Raise a pint (or two) for me!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 26, 2009)

Here's to three more, Jan!


----------



## DBII (Aug 26, 2009)

Lucky, I am waiting for your 13th Year. It will be a wild party!!!!

DBII


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL Party at Jan's house on his 13th anniversary! Now we sit and wait.....


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow, at least I have plenty of time to save up and make the trip!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 26, 2009)

Well lets see, I have two quarters and a few dimes, I can get a ride on this.....

Took 9 months from New York to South America/Africa...forget which ( engine issues )


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2009)

With all here Jan. Congrats my boy......


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats Jan! Amazingly I will of been here 5 years come November...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

5 years indeed mate! Just shows you how extremely addictive this place with its people is.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 27, 2009)

Ill tell ya Jan, this place just wouldnt be the same without ur presence, congrats on 3 years Brother......


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah we need a character like you Jan!... well done on 3 years Man! 

...not far off myself either!!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 29, 2009)

Congrats on the 3 years to the only memeber who has a private eye after him!!!  Wouldn't be the same Jan without ya!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats on the 3 years Jan. 
I have a long way to go just to make a year.


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 31, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> ...I have a long way to go just to make a year...


It passes quickly when you're in good company! 

Congrats to ya' Lucky!

Count me in on that 13th anniversary bash!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 31, 2009)

Top notch old chap, hearty congrats from a novice.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks again fellas! It's all of you chaps and chapettes that makes this site what it is, highly addictive! If I stay away for a day, I go cold turkey and crawl into a corner, rambling some yiddi yadda.....


----------

